# re-energizing (?) a generator set



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm getting a generator from my little brother. It had sat a while before he got it. Engine starts up find, but it isn't producing. Seems I've read that a generator that sits for a while can loose the field, and that it needs to be re-energized to start producing again. Anyone have information on how that is done? In the meantime I'll start an internet search for an answer.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow! That was a quick search. For anyone interested:

http://www.endtimesreport.com/dead_gen.html


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

This may sound dumb, but does your new generator have an "AC ON" switch. I have a new Delco brand generator and it has a switch. You are supposed to start the generator with the "AC" switch to off, then plug in your load and switch it to "AC ON".

By the way, when we first bought our land there was an old Onan generator in the wellhouse that hadn't been run in a few years. Once I hooked up a new battery to start it, it ran fine and produced current right from the start.
Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

How about before going thru all that falderall you put a meter on it.

If its a cheapy, chances are its been abused and "burnt out" in previous usage.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I got it working this morning using the drill method listed in the above link. I tried about a dozen times in the forward position, no-go. Changed the direction selector and tried again, took a single turn and it took off. Can't say if it was older, it's a Honda EB3500X. Found the owners manual online this afternoon. Now I just need to rig up a wheel set and give it a good cleaning and oil change.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Congratulations! I like the drill version. I can keep my drill nearby my generator if that ever happens to me.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I liked the drill version myself, see a lot safer that waving a hot line around. I'm not sure how often something like this can happen, never happened to my little 1000 watt one, and it can sit for a couple years between uses.


----------

